
Interview Scheduling - shiba
One of the key responsibilities for you is Hiring. Daily you live through the difficulties of scheduling phone interviews and the even more complex face to face interviews with multiple Interviewers.<p>Let’s take an example: you want to schedule an interview with your candidate Steve with four interviewers who will each do an one hour interview. So you need to find a 4 hour time window when Steve is available to visit your office and also must match each of those four one hour slots with one of the interviewers based on their availability. Doing this everyday must be real tough.<p>What are your tips and tricks to handle interview scheduling?<p>Read this article below to see how Wizergos tool can help:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wizergos.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;scheduling-face-to-face-interviews-with-multiple-interviewers&#x2F;
======
shiba
Also see this for phone interview scheduling:
[https://wizergos.com/blog/scheduling-
interviews/](https://wizergos.com/blog/scheduling-interviews/)

